# 3 Best Pieces of Advice I Ever Received



## DustyInfinity

When I was younger, I had issues with locus of control, and the feeling that life was imposed on people, not lived freely.  Then someone much smarter than me said it didn't matter if we had control.  It doesn't matter that we can't control the rain, we can still enjoy hearing the sound it makes when it hits the roof.  Controlling an experience is irrelevant to enjoying an experience in many cases.  That opened my eyes quite a bit.

The second advice I got was in the same vein.  I fought the simple things, and tried to rush through everyday life to get to the things I truly desired.  That is a horrible way to live.  A wise person told me life IS the little things, and they should be experienced and cherished.  Don't grumble about doing the dishes, accept life and appreciate it.

The third piece of advice I got was from my brother.  He is the most pragmatic person on the planet and he shared a very useful philosophy.  Don't worry about the things you can control, just deal with them.  Don't lose your mind over a flat tire, just change it.  He looks at setbacks like this the same as getting dressed in the morning.  He also said you shouldn't worry about the things you can't change.  So basically, he is pretty chilled out at all times, lol.


----------



## sparky

best advice?

'wrap it good'.....

~S~


----------



## Mr Natural

Know the difference between shit and Shinola.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

The only thing you truly can control is your integrity.
Dont fuck it up.


----------



## norwegen

When you come to a fork in the road, take it.


----------



## HenryBHough

Evergreen:

Do unto others before they do unto you.

The one lesson Republicans refused to head until President Trump.


----------



## harmonica

believe nothing of what you hear and half of what you see


----------



## harmonica

HenryBHough said:


> Evergreen:
> 
> Do unto others before they do unto you.
> 
> The one lesson Republicans refused to head until President Trump.


that's not really any fun, though


----------



## MarathonMike

DustyInfinity said:


> When I was younger, I had issues with locus of control, and the feeling that life was imposed on people, not lived freely.  Then someone much smarter than me said it didn't matter if we had control.  It doesn't matter that we can't control the rain, we can still enjoy hearing the sound it makes when it hits the roof.  Controlling an experience is irrelevant to enjoying an experience in many cases.  That opened my eyes quite a bit.
> 
> The second advice I got was in the same vein.  I fought the simple things, and tried to rush through everyday life to get to the things I truly desired.  That is a horrible way to live.  A wise person told me life IS the little things, and they should be experienced and cherished.  Don't grumble about doing the dishes, accept life and appreciate it.
> 
> The third piece of advice I got was from my brother.  He is the most pragmatic person on the planet and he shared a very useful philosophy.  Don't worry about the things you can control, just deal with them.  Don't lose your mind over a flat tire, just change it.  He looks at setbacks like this the same as getting dressed in the morning.  He also said you shouldn't worry about the things you can't change.  So basically, he is pretty chilled out at all times, lol.


All great advice, but it only does good if you adapt your life to it. It sounds like you did and I'm sure you are glad you did. I know people who constantly sweat the small stuff and dwell on things that happened decades ago. They aren't very happy.


----------



## PredFan

Don’t sweat the petty things and don’t pet the sweaty things.


----------



## Unkotare

DustyInfinity said:


> When I was younger, I had issues with locus of control, and the feeling that life was imposed on people, not lived freely.  Then someone much smarter than me said it didn't matter if we had control.  It doesn't matter that we can't control the rain, we can still enjoy hearing the sound it makes when it hits the roof.  Controlling an experience is irrelevant to enjoying an experience in many cases.  That opened my eyes quite a bit.
> 
> The second advice I got was in the same vein.  I fought the simple things, and tried to rush through everyday life to get to the things I truly desired.  That is a horrible way to live.  A wise person told me life IS the little things, and they should be experienced and cherished.  Don't grumble about doing the dishes, accept life and appreciate it.
> 
> The third piece of advice I got was from my brother.  He is the most pragmatic person on the planet and he shared a very useful philosophy.  Don't worry about the things you can control, just deal with them.  Don't lose your mind over a flat tire, just change it.  He looks at setbacks like this the same as getting dressed in the morning.  He also said you shouldn't worry about the things you can't change.  So basically, he is pretty chilled out at all times, lol.





That wasn’t advice, it was treating you like a child.


----------



## ding

DustyInfinity said:


> When I was younger, I had issues with locus of control, and the feeling that life was imposed on people, not lived freely.  Then someone much smarter than me said it didn't matter if we had control.  It doesn't matter that we can't control the rain, we can still enjoy hearing the sound it makes when it hits the roof.  Controlling an experience is irrelevant to enjoying an experience in many cases.  That opened my eyes quite a bit.
> 
> The second advice I got was in the same vein.  I fought the simple things, and tried to rush through everyday life to get to the things I truly desired.  That is a horrible way to live.  A wise person told me life IS the little things, and they should be experienced and cherished.  Don't grumble about doing the dishes, accept life and appreciate it.
> 
> The third piece of advice I got was from my brother.  He is the most pragmatic person on the planet and he shared a very useful philosophy.  Don't worry about the things you can control, just deal with them.  Don't lose your mind over a flat tire, just change it.  He looks at setbacks like this the same as getting dressed in the morning.  He also said you shouldn't worry about the things you can't change.  So basically, he is pretty chilled out at all times, lol.


I don’t believe you are tapping into the practical application of locus of control. Understanding the differences between an internal and an external locus of control has practical applications for becoming a better version of yourself.


----------



## DustyInfinity

Unkotare said:


> DustyInfinity said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was younger, I had issues with locus of control, and the feeling that life was imposed on people, not lived freely.  Then someone much smarter than me said it didn't matter if we had control.  It doesn't matter that we can't control the rain, we can still enjoy hearing the sound it makes when it hits the roof.  Controlling an experience is irrelevant to enjoying an experience in many cases.  That opened my eyes quite a bit.
> 
> The second advice I got was in the same vein.  I fought the simple things, and tried to rush through everyday life to get to the things I truly desired.  That is a horrible way to live.  A wise person told me life IS the little things, and they should be experienced and cherished.  Don't grumble about doing the dishes, accept life and appreciate it.
> 
> The third piece of advice I got was from my brother.  He is the most pragmatic person on the planet and he shared a very useful philosophy.  Don't worry about the things you can control, just deal with them.  Don't lose your mind over a flat tire, just change it.  He looks at setbacks like this the same as getting dressed in the morning.  He also said you shouldn't worry about the things you can't change.  So basically, he is pretty chilled out at all times, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn’t advice, it was treating you like a child.
Click to expand...



I don't think it is intuitive to naturally accept life, especially when things are difficult.  It would be like getting kicked in the face over and over, and then saying at least the sneakers were nice.  I also think it is natural for people to look towards an end at the expense of things they do not feel is valuable.  It takes awhile to realize how destructive this is.  Finally, while it may seem apparent not to worry about the things we can control, very few of us pull this off.  When our nice schedules and plans are disrupted, many of us do not adjust well.  I am glad you never struggled with accepting life as it is, but some of us try to 'fight' with life before we learn to accept it.


----------



## DustyInfinity

ding said:


> DustyInfinity said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was younger, I had issues with locus of control, and the feeling that life was imposed on people, not lived freely.  Then someone much smarter than me said it didn't matter if we had control.  It doesn't matter that we can't control the rain, we can still enjoy hearing the sound it makes when it hits the roof.  Controlling an experience is irrelevant to enjoying an experience in many cases.  That opened my eyes quite a bit.
> 
> The second advice I got was in the same vein.  I fought the simple things, and tried to rush through everyday life to get to the things I truly desired.  That is a horrible way to live.  A wise person told me life IS the little things, and they should be experienced and cherished.  Don't grumble about doing the dishes, accept life and appreciate it.
> 
> The third piece of advice I got was from my brother.  He is the most pragmatic person on the planet and he shared a very useful philosophy.  Don't worry about the things you can control, just deal with them.  Don't lose your mind over a flat tire, just change it.  He looks at setbacks like this the same as getting dressed in the morning.  He also said you shouldn't worry about the things you can't change.  So basically, he is pretty chilled out at all times, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t believe you are tapping into the practical application of locus of control. Understanding the differences between an internal and an external locus of control has practical applications for becoming a better version of yourself.
Click to expand...



There are certain circumstances where the line between external and internal locus of control become conflicted.  This kind of conflict is rare and a bit hard to explain.  I'm going to go Star Trek on you.  Being assimilated by the Borg is a case where external control is nearly complete.  I'm talking about extreme situations where the individual is almost wiped out by external causation.  I don't really want to get in to the environment where such causation is possible.


----------



## ding

DustyInfinity said:


> ding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DustyInfinity said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was younger, I had issues with locus of control, and the feeling that life was imposed on people, not lived freely.  Then someone much smarter than me said it didn't matter if we had control.  It doesn't matter that we can't control the rain, we can still enjoy hearing the sound it makes when it hits the roof.  Controlling an experience is irrelevant to enjoying an experience in many cases.  That opened my eyes quite a bit.
> 
> The second advice I got was in the same vein.  I fought the simple things, and tried to rush through everyday life to get to the things I truly desired.  That is a horrible way to live.  A wise person told me life IS the little things, and they should be experienced and cherished.  Don't grumble about doing the dishes, accept life and appreciate it.
> 
> The third piece of advice I got was from my brother.  He is the most pragmatic person on the planet and he shared a very useful philosophy.  Don't worry about the things you can control, just deal with them.  Don't lose your mind over a flat tire, just change it.  He looks at setbacks like this the same as getting dressed in the morning.  He also said you shouldn't worry about the things you can't change.  So basically, he is pretty chilled out at all times, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t believe you are tapping into the practical application of locus of control. Understanding the differences between an internal and an external locus of control has practical applications for becoming a better version of yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There are certain circumstances where the line between external and internal locus of control become conflicted.  This kind of conflict is rare and a bit hard to explain.  I'm going to go Star Trek on you.  Being assimilated by the Borg is a case where external control is nearly complete.  I'm talking about extreme situations where the individual is almost wiped out by external causation.  I don't really want to get in to the environment where such causation is possible.
Click to expand...

An external locus of control is when you blame something else for a failure to accomplish a result. Which effectively transfers your control or power to an external source. Large corporations use interviewing techniques specifically designed to identify and weed out applicants who have an external locus of control. It’s called motivational based interviewing.


----------

